# سؤال لاهل الخبره



## Detergents (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا فاتح محل منظفات بس ليا كذا سؤال فا هبدأ واحده واحده دلوقتي انا اجيت اعمل صابون سايل لقيت تكلفته غاليه عن الي انا بنزله يعني ناا بنزل صابون الجمدانه ب 30 جنيه يعني الكيلو ب 50 قرش وشعبي عادي ناس بتقول حلو وناس تقول عايزا احسن بس جيت اعمل زيه كلفني 1.15 جنيه ايه السر بقي


----------



## Detergents (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش حد عارف ولا ايه

طب ممكن حتي يقولي اقرب تكلفه بس متزيدش عن 70 قرش


----------



## جمال سلطان (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*جداول كميات الصابون السائل عالى الجودة وبتكلفة اقل من 75 قرش للكيلو*

*الاصناف*
*50 كيلو*
*100 كيلو*
*500 كيلو*
*1000 كيلو*
*سلفونيك اسيد*
*1.8*
*3*
*15*
*30*
*صودا كاوية*
*0.400*
*0.800*
*4*
*8*
*التكسابون*
*3*
*6*
*30*
*60*
*سيتريك اسيد (حافظة )*
*0.100*
*0.200**.*
*1*
*2*
*الالوان*
*0.05*
*0.010*
*0.90*
*180** جرام*
*كلوريد صوديوم*
*0.400*
*3*
*15*
*30*
*العطر*
*0.125*
*0.250*
*1.25*
*2.5*
*الباقى مياه*
*43*
*86*
*434*
*867*


----------



## كيميائيه صغنونه (27 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عارفه اولا الصابون اللى تكلفته 50 قرش ده اتعمل بماده السيليكات الماده دى رخيصه جدا وبتدى تقل جامد لصابون فالصابون مش بيكلف اما الصابون اللى انت عملته ممكن تكون عملته بالصودا الكاويه اللى هيا اسمها البوطاس الماده دى تكلفتها اكبر من السيليكات وكمان الصودا الكاويه دى مش بتتقل الصابون 

وعلى فكره ماده السيليكات دى ماده مسرطنه


----------

